# Dry and Goose Lake



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dry and Goose lake are near Ashly ND. The fishing was excellent for both walleyes and huge northerns. I fished the lake a lot and it was world class. Last year I fished it 3 times and did poorly every time . This year 1 time and I;m not going back I got 2 perch.. I think the lake is a gonner. There were 6 shelter belts that were in the lake body. 3 of these had huge cormorant rookeries. Hundreds of nests. When I would drive my boat in to the rookery all the young cormorants would regurgate and throw up thousands of fish . The boat made them nervous and all of them would do it when you got close. I think the lake was emptied of the bait fish by the cormorant . This made the fishing better because the fish had less to eat. Hoskins lake is on the same chain it may survive better because it chokes up with weeds. This gives the bait fish some cover. Most of the trees have been taken by the ice but I think the damage is done. Anybody familar with these lakes like to hear from you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats to bad that those bastards are taking over those lakes, but it is happening to alot of ND lakes and I think we need to thin down the population of those fish puking birds. Doesnt the G&F want to do anything about this probablem?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

the day they open a season i will be out to my little spot on devils to lay hell into those ugly bastards. if you ask me they should die just for foolin me thinking they were honkers for so long as a youngen. DIE CORMIE! :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's too bad the fishing continues to be poor there. I had a blast fishing there a couple years ago...like fishing in Canada.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I figured out a way to get rid of the CORMIES! If you go out in the winter time and cut down all the tree's that are over 5 feet they will have no where to live.I was thinking about doing this, this winter but I guess I'm not sure if it's legal or not? G&F might have something to say about it?

Any one know the law on that one?

Mav...


----------

